# Got JUGS?



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 3, 2007)

*If you got JUGS and know it show them here... clap clap






*


----------



## Sabud (Aug 3, 2007)

ty for posting that in here. btw ill give u 5 dollars if u get one without a bra or if u get one of her wasit going in and out lol im funny like that


----------



## Pizip (Aug 3, 2007)

That's very intresting.


----------



## Arrid (Aug 3, 2007)

hahaha.
it would be funny to see someone post that.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

Anybody wanna see my hairy chest?


----------



## Pizip (Aug 3, 2007)

sure thing gygax1974


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

Got hair? Body built by weed....and weed alone

At least it proves I'm over 18....lol

My girlfriend won't let me take a picture of her boobs. "I don't want any of your creepy pot head friends seeing that".


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

FDD you have some nice boobs, I wish I could touch them


----------



## Arrid (Aug 3, 2007)

FDD loves the cock, in secret 

*is joking obviously, as FDD would roundhouse bong me to the floor*


----------



## Arrid (Aug 3, 2007)

Work It Baby!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

smokin hot


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2007)

we never speak of that again. lol


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> we never speak of that again. lol


I can lend you some hair....I have too much.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2007)

that was a few years ago. i have some more now. and that WAS a posed pic. i don't really walk around looking like that. unless i'm going to home depot. i don't want to be recognized.


----------



## Arrid (Aug 3, 2007)

Haha. get those fake wigs and tashs 

They sell them at fairs to flashers


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


>


I'm scared, is that Garden Gnome? Is that a mustache or nose hairs?


----------



## Arrid (Aug 3, 2007)

Thats the magical god of ganja!

Corr, surely you would know that.. I'm upset gygax, i thought you would know such things!!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

Arrid said:


> Thats the magical god of ganja!
> 
> Corr, surely you would know that.. I'm upset gygax, i thought you would know such things!!


Nope never smoked pot or grew it, it's illegal where I'm from. I heard of it before, it makes you crazy....


----------



## Arrid (Aug 3, 2007)

It also forces young children to go into highschool and shoot everyone.
Damn, that weed does mess people up!
Especially this new 'super skunk' stuff.

Gotta love the British media


----------



## Sabud (Aug 3, 2007)

yes by age 12 if u start smoking weed and looking at porn youll grow up, loose all your friends, join a chain gang and kill 7 families. damn that weed.....what a shame....CURSE YOU SUPER SKUNK!!!!


*600TH POST


600th POST wooooo!!! I PWN JEW ALL!!!!! lol jk
*


----------



## Arrid (Aug 3, 2007)

You moffooka!!!
lol.
And personally I think weed will fuck you up no matter what age.
It just does it slowly.
People who smoke it under the age of say 21 will have adverse psychological effects..
It's because their mind is still developing..


It's not scare mongering, or the media trying to scare people.. it's fact.


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 3, 2007)

Lots of posts but not much JUGS!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't have any jugs. What about Kp and Mogie and all the other girls? I'm sure there are a ton of man boobs on here.....mmmmm


----------



## Arrid (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Sabud (Aug 3, 2007)

Arrid said:


>



Although sexy, hot, makes wet spots in my pants.


Still very scary i mean those things, just 1 of them could murder me. its bigger than my head.

although i wouldnt mind getting lost in them


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 3, 2007)

This is a red headed goth chick, otherwise known as Roujus Gothikus. A very rare breed of goth chick only found in their natural habitat; internet porn sites.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Sabud (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice jugs ^^^^ NO! we wanna see tities not covered up lol


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 3, 2007)

keep em cuming!


----------



## Sabud (Aug 3, 2007)

lol how old r u dude, have u not seen a pair of tits before? have u had a gf lol i dont think ur 18 brother


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 3, 2007)

HERE YA GO...now stop whining







































looking at the above pictures is like a nice kick in the nuts.....








hope you enjoyed them all


----------



## Sabud (Aug 3, 2007)

i dont know why but i cant sotp looking at the kick in the nuts animation


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 3, 2007)

Sabud said:


> i dont know why but i cant sotp looking at the kick in the nuts animation


I know......its horribly entertaining 

and to think.....he subjected himself to that hahaha


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry if they're a bit saggy.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Aug 3, 2007)

i have been feeding her FOXFARM'S GROW BIG...


----------



## Sabud (Aug 3, 2007)

dude htey need to breed her into a supply of milk women that can feed all of our young ones.


----------



## Pizip (Aug 4, 2007)

That's a lot of tities.


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Aug 4, 2007)

nowstopwhining: OH DEAR SWEET BUDDHA WHY?!


----------



## Pizip (Aug 4, 2007)

I took a new picture of my twins so check out my gallery because I don't know o to post my tits on a thread.


----------



## Pizip (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 4, 2007)

gimesumore!


----------



## Arrid (Aug 4, 2007)

That reminds me of like 'police, camera, action' Where they blurr the peoples faces.
Hmm.


----------



## Pizip (Aug 4, 2007)

I can't help it that its blury


----------



## Arrid (Aug 4, 2007)

s'all good. 
lol.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

yes the beer gut distracks me from the fact that its blurred and pixelated.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 4, 2007)

UnEmploymentDude said:


> nowstopwhining: OH DEAR SWEET BUDDHA WHY?!


hahahahaha


----------



## ozstone (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Arrid (Aug 4, 2007)

The pics not there dude


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 4, 2007)

im in the pic,right behind the left chichi


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 4, 2007)

big mike beat me to it ,i got cought ,yea im lying,im not in the pic.


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 4, 2007)

heres the pic i was looking for!


----------



## Arrid (Aug 4, 2007)

lol you funny ppl


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sabud said:


> yes the beer gut distracks me from the fact that its blurred and pixelated.


Rude


----------



## Arrid (Aug 4, 2007)

Shes mighty fine.
SaBud you disgust me.


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 6, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> heres the pic i was looking for!


any relation to;


----------



## socal*bud (Aug 6, 2007)

There i contributed to this thread, i feel complete






Fuck its allready posted, o well mines bigger


----------



## Sabud (Aug 6, 2007)

Caption Title to above picture: Woman is preganat with 43 children, gives birth ate same time. She must feed her whole family


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Sabud (Aug 9, 2007)

I Wanna See Some Tities!!!!


----------



## reeffermadness (Aug 9, 2007)

this thread is funny!


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Baked Jesus (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm sure WrldWidRadio911 will like this. ^_^


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 9, 2007)

good 1


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 9, 2007)

im sooooo in luv!


and i do have an uncontolable urge for a glass of milk all of a sudden!


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 9, 2007)

YouTube - Breast Bouncing

bouncing breast syndrome An unpleasant condition experienced by women who run with their breasts not fully supported. Running causes the breasts to bounce, damaging the suspensory ligaments and sometimes resulting in a form of mastitis (inflammation of the breast). The syndrome can be prevented by wearing a well-fitted sports bra.


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Chiceh (Aug 9, 2007)

You guys crack me up, lol. Nice jugs by the way.


----------



## Baked Jesus (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 9, 2007)

now thats what im talkin about


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 10, 2007)

Pizip said:


> That's very intresting.



Piz.. are those your JUGS? in your AV?

iloveyou


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Wigmo (Aug 10, 2007)

Arrid said:


> You moffooka!!!
> lol.
> And personally I think weed will fuck you up no matter what age.
> It just does it slowly.
> ...


nigga pleaase, ive been smokin just about every day since i was 14 , im 23 now, and im fine. so dont go spreading your hate mongering. you look like you have your own adverse psychological affects to deal with if thats you in the pic.


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Aug 16, 2007)

my X


----------

